# Portsmouth UK: 8 Male, 3 Female Wildlings



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

will anyone take pity? 

see my thread in accidental litters....it's very early to post just wondered if anyone would like a challenge...

Country: UK

State/Region: South East/West

City/Town: Portsmouth

Number of rats: 11

Gender: 8 male and 3 female as i have reserved 2 other males for myself (unchosen as of yet!)

Age(s): currently 11 days (not ready until after 5 weeks)

Name(s): none

Colours: seems like they are going to be agouti - mum is mink and dad is wild (see my thread in accidental litters).

Neutered: no

Reason for rehoming: in short - wild rat in our home impregnated her before we knew it was there. 

Temperament: unknown...i am handling everyday but they are so young at the moment. very active and wriggly even though eyes aren't open yet. 

Medical problems: possible, going to blood test for diseases due to being half wild. so far look healthy...very glossy baby coats, well fed, active, alert. relaxed about being held...will snuggle down to sleep. 

Will the group be split: yes, prefer in pairs but maybe as 1 to go with existing group. however, caution needed as half wild (see diseases above).

Transport available: i can drive to you, you can come to me...within the hour distance, or i can meet half way up to an hour. 

Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: none.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

oh, and there is a possibilty of dumbo ears in some as mum is dumbo. so they would be dumbo agouti.


----------

